# Question Of The Week... ( 2016 Week 42 )



## ripjack13 (Oct 16, 2016)

*If you could only keep 3 hand tools what would they be?*







**Rules**
There is no minimum post requirement,
Long eared galloots, the new leaner woodtick and semi-sawed off leprechauns are welcome to post an answer.
And of course the  and anyone with a dog avatar too...


----------



## JohnF (Oct 16, 2016)

a backsaw, a chisel, and a rasp

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mike1950 (Oct 16, 2016)

block plane, 3/8 chisel and dovetail saw

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## manbuckwal (Oct 16, 2016)

Both hands and a hammer

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Funny 3


----------



## woodtickgreg (Oct 16, 2016)

My leatherman, my 9mm browning, and my diawa compact fishing pole.
If I could only have 3 tools the world has gone to shite and these would help me to survive.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2 | Great Post 3


----------



## Tony (Oct 16, 2016)

I think I'd be screwed, I'm not much of a hand tool guy. Tony

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Lou Currier (Oct 16, 2016)

A big bag so I could take everybody else's hand tools.

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## Brink (Oct 16, 2016)

A file, a hammer, and a chisel.

Then I could build all the tools I want

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Blueglass (Oct 16, 2016)

Ryoba, block plane, 1/2" chisel?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## justallan (Oct 16, 2016)

woodtickgreg said:


> My leatherman, my 9mm browning, and my diawa compact fishing pole.
> If I could only have 3 tools the world has gone to shite and these would help me to survive.


Along the same line of thinking: A Leatherman, a gun and a hatchet.
If I can have one more I'd be willing to try out the Binford 9 million multi tool.

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 2 | Funny 1


----------



## Kevin (Oct 16, 2016)

Chainsaw, sawmill, bandsaw. I use my hands to operate them so I guess they qualify.

Reactions: Like 1 | Great Post 1 | Funny 4


----------



## Spinartist (Oct 16, 2016)



Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## NYWoodturner (Oct 16, 2016)

A hammer, a file and a saw.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## deltatango (Oct 16, 2016)

A great knife, a great sharpening stone, a great light weight axe like a steel shaft Estwing.
Think I could get by on those for a while.

Reactions: Like 1


----------

